# Ft. Mill South Carolina Contest



## gooose53 (Sep 15, 2008)

Attending the 2nd contest for me in the upstate this coming weekend.  It's a butt and chicken contest.  I'm pretty happy with my pork but not as confident with the chicken.  Tried something new the other day and it came out ok but not great.  Going to try travcoman45's Slaughterhouse brine, injection and spritz. Key to doing well.....skin must be crisp and able to have a bite through without pulling the rest of the skin off.  Flavor of course will be another.  If anyone has any suggestions on chicken I'll gladly give them a try....


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 15, 2008)

Good luck!

You familiar with the "Jumpin' Jim" method of doing contest chicken?   It is a good starting point (or even follow it to the letter) for getting bite threw skin.....it is not crispy, but is bite threw.

Here is a link to info on it (much more out there if you search) if you aren't familiar with it.

http://www.bbqsearch.com/jim_chicken.htm


----------



## krusher (Sep 15, 2008)

here are some that I did,  The skin is very crispy and just wonderful all the way around.

hope this helps and good luck at the comp.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ight=mojo+butt


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 15, 2008)

Appreciate the info guys.....I'll take some pics and update you on how well or not so well we do......It will be fun no matter where we place as long as it isn't dead a-- last!!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 15, 2008)

That is the attitude to have.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 15, 2008)

What are you doing for chicken? Thighs or whole bird?

A lil advise....no such thing as crispy skin for comp chicken! 
What your lookin for is "bite thru" skin, good moisture and of course great taste!

Try Joe's link and adjust from there!
Good luck and get some pics!


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bubba, we're doing thighs.  Like I said I've never done chicken before so it will be an interesting time.  Appreciate the thoughts and good wishes from all of you.


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ft. Mill Results - 

Didn't do as well as we had hoped.  I think we were 17th overall out of 25.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 22, 2008)

Who does? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you had fun and learned something to help you out in the next contest then mission accomplished.

There are 8 other teams from the event that would swap places with you?


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think I learned something everytime I go out!!  This is a never ending learning process!!!  I still had fun, and that's most important....if it's not fun I don't want to do it!!  I have some pics to post, but never got any of the meat.....to busy to snap a shot........


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 22, 2008)

You don't want to show the meat and give away all your secrets anyhow.


----------

